# Effect of Processor with graphics card for gaming



## binay00713 (May 2, 2011)

For playing high end games like crysis2 & Mafia 2 the role of graphics card is important...
But how much role the processor plays??

Suppose if a system have core i7 processor but a low range graphics card(like 520m or 5470).. will it run all the games  fluently due to the processor?

& if a system have middle level processor like core i3  but a good graphics card( like  5870)..will it run all games fluently?


----------



## SlashDK (May 2, 2011)

Neither. Get an Phenom ii x4 or i5 (depending on budget) and HD 6850.


----------



## coderunknown (May 2, 2011)

for max performance, a good balance between processor, ram & GPU should be there. cause even if 1 of these is slow or insufficient, whole system will be forced to slow down.


----------



## binay00713 (May 3, 2011)

Sam said:


> for max performance, a good balance between processor, ram & GPU should be there. cause even if 1 of these is slow or insufficient, whole system will be forced to slow down.



so,if i hav a middle level processor like core i5 & also a middle level gpu like 5670 or 5730 (mobility),then would it be sufficient 4 good perfomance???


----------



## rchi84 (May 3, 2011)

Hi Binay00713

The correct answer is that it depends on the games you are playing. A majority of games out there still use two cores at the most. In such cases, a high clock speed dual core can do a good job and feed data fast enough to the graphics card active.

But if you play games like Starcraft 2, Supreme Commander etc, which make use of multiple cores, then a good i5 or even P2 X4 CPU becomes necessary to avoid stuttering or cases where your framerates don't improve even when you lower the resolution, simply because your CPU is holding your system back.

Hyperthreading causes problems in some games like Fallout, because the system tells it that there are 4 CPUs present and so the game creates separate threads for each core. but since there are only two cores actually present, it causes the game to crash. This is true for the Dual Core hyperthreads only.

General rule of thumb is Fast Dual Core = good for lower to mid range cards like the 6850. Quad Core for mid range to high end like the Geforce 560 to 580. And if you use dual GPU setups, ensure that you have an OCable quad core like the i5 2500K and clock them to 4.5 Ghz.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 3, 2011)

@binay00713: a balanced sync is needed between CPU,GPU & RAM


----------



## coderunknown (May 3, 2011)

rchi84 said:


> Hyperthreading causes problems in some games like Fallout, because the system tells it that there are 4 CPUs present and so the game creates separate threads for each core. but since there are only two cores actually present, it causes the game to crash. This is true for the Dual Core hyperthreads only.



thats bad. & new to me. thanks for the info.


----------



## rchi84 (May 3, 2011)

Oh yeah, it's a common Fallout bug. you have to manually set the number of cores to 2 in the config files for the game to work properly. doesn't affect the quad core hyperthreads, since fallout creates a maximum of 4 process threads


----------



## abhidev (May 3, 2011)

As in my case...my gpu is good but my RAM is just 667mHz(outdated) and CPU core clock is just 2.2gHz...so almost every game stutters in my pc...


----------



## binay00713 (May 9, 2011)

@rachi84, thanks for the information


----------



## Skud (May 9, 2011)

rchi84 said:


> Hyperthreading causes problems in some games like Fallout, because the system tells it that there are 4 CPUs present and so the game creates separate threads for each core. but since there are only two cores actually present, it causes the game to crash. This is true for the Dual Core hyperthreads only.




The same happens in StarCraft 2 also.


----------

